# active



## david_carmen

Pentru *active* de reţea (în domeniul ICT), termenul în engleză este tot *assets*?
Mulţumesc


----------



## jazyk

Cred că da. În portugheza folosim practic acelaşi cuvânt cu aceeaşi semnificaţie: ativo.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Pentru *active* de reţea (în domeniul ICT), termenul în engleză este tot *assets*?
> Mulţumesc




"Networking hardware" cred că este mai apropiat de termenul românesc...


----------



## david_carmen

Mulţumesc pentru răspunsuri.


----------

